# nach bestimmter zeit text anzeigen



## Sebastian (1. September 2003)

Brauche ein Javascript zuerst eine grafik anzeigt und nach 3sek anstatt der grafik einen text ! aber die seite darf nicht neugeladen werden....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. September 2003)

Hallo,


```
<html>
<head>
  <script type="text/javascript">
    function switchMe(){
      document.getElementById('derText').style.display = 'block';
      document.getElementById('dasBild').style.display = 'none';
    }
    window.onload=setTimeout("switchMe()",3000);    
  </script>
</head>
<body>
<span id="derText" style="display:none;">Bla Bla Bla</span>
<span id="dasBild" style="display:block;"><img src="http://www.google.de/intl/de_de/images/logo.gif"></span>
</body>
</html>
```

bye


----------



## texta2 (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe genau das gesucht. Würde aber noch eine zweite und dritte
Textmeldung, jeweils zeitversetzt dazu brauchen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Texta


----------

